# Odd breed mixes you have seen?



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

I was watching an episode of Cesar the other night and one of the dogs was a mix between a Lab and a Bulldog (the BD was the sire, and has my undying admiration). The offspring dog looked a lot like a Boxer, but more jowly. 

This got me to wondering about what odd breed mixes any of you have seen. Are some breeds just incompatible (e.g., Chihuahua and St. Bernard) so that the pups would be still-born due to incompatibility in sizes of organs, chest cavity, etc.?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Husky great dane. The dog had blue eyes, and its markings looked like a military camoflage pattern. absolutely striking!


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

GSD/Corgi, looked like a GSD on teeny weeny legs


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Doberman Pinscher/Australian Shepherd - saw one at the lakefront once, and of course HAD to ask what the breeds in the dog were. Coolest looking thing!

She was almost as large as a DP, and had most of the shape of one, but the body had a little more bulk and more of an Aussie face.

The coloring was similar to this one:









But had a lot of the rusty/brown merle patterning near it's rear. Wish I'd gotten a picture!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Lab X Basset hound. From the top looking down, it was a lab...from the front, it was a basset hound. Great big dog on little short legs. I felt sorry for him. No idea why he was given up. He just wasn't a *fit* for our family. We were really looking for a GSD, but ended up falling in love with a GSD/Husky mix.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Jolene is mostly GSD, then Sheltie (we think) and Husky. She looks like a small sable GSD with ears that almost stand up and a husky type coat in places, husky tail, brown eyes, and some Husky traits, some GSD traits. She is my heart dog.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bull Dog and a Shih tzu they called it a "bull sh*t" haha jk that's from Dumb and Dumber


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Shih tzu/poodle...cute white fluffy little bundle of good puppiness...horrrrrrible name

Sounded literally like ****poo =.=


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

It's really hard to say because so many mixes are just guesses. I've seen some unusual looking mixes but who's to say what they really were.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

> Bull Dog and a Shih tzu they called it a "bull sh*t" haha jk that's from Dumb and Dumber


Nice. Don't forget to tip your waitress....


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

A co-worker has a Chihuahua/Greyhound mix. I'm not sure how they would do the deed but it happened. I guess humans would have to help???


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

Years ago my neighbors had a rough collie x basset hound. Big, long, short, hairy, weird-eared, slew-footed creature.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I had a dog named Toad who was a mix between Whippet and Bulldog...Probably one of the ugliest dogs I've ever seen.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Standard Poodle/Irish Wolfhound cross

Big like the Irish Wolfhound, Long scruffy coat that needed grooming and clipping - overly sensitive, shut down when overwhelmed by lying down and refusing to get up (wich was often). Ugly dog, very dim, but quiet, dignified personality.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I saw a dog that looked like a German shepherd bassett hound or corgie. It had the head of a GSD but a very long large body with very stubby legs. It was one weird looking dog. 

Oh and the irshdoodle does look awesome. I don't think they are ugly.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Funny how so many of these odd mixes turn into "big-dog-body-on-short-legs". 

Chihuahua/Greyhound? Whippet/Bulldog? Like the song says, "how bizarre, how bizarre".


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

I had seen on our local craigslist a GSD,cocker spaneil and shih tzu mixed litter for free and a litter of GSD doxie mix too. Strange looking lil dogs......


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

oh and an afgan hound mixed with a bullmastiff..........


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

There is a dog in our obedience class that's a big dog. His coloring, is almost like a rottie. Mostly black, with the rusty/orange markings. Except his fur is long hair, exactly like an Irish Setter. His tail is even like an Irish, except his face _shape_ is that really square, Rottie look--(to me, some Rotties are extremely handsome, and some are extremely ugly.) This poor thing has the ugly look. He definitely is a one of a kind dog, but I can't say he is good looking. He's like what happens if Mother Nature's in a ****ty mood.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

fuzzybunny said:


> A co-worker has a Chihuahua/Greyhound mix. I'm not sure how they would do the deed but it happened. I guess humans would have to help???


 It's guesses like that which generally make me question what people claim their dog is a mix of. A lot of mixes are unknown and many the result of multiple generation mixes. 



billsharp said:


> Funny how so many of these odd mixes turn into "big-dog-body-on-short-legs".


 Sometimes purebreds can be just as odd as mixes LOL

Dwarfism (the skeletal type - long body, short usually crooked legs, large head) is actually a trait a lot of breeds and mixes can produce. It is always assumed these dogs are Corgi, Doxie or Basset mixes but they really could be just about anything - including purebreds of breeds that aren't typically dwarfs. GSDs can produce both the hormonal type dwarfs and the skeletal ones. I have seen dwarf Bichons, Poodles, Cockers, Goldens and Beagles. 

This is a purebred dwarf GSD:



















A couple other breeds...

Dwarf Elkhound









Dwarf Great Pyr (how freaking cute is this dog!)














RocketDog said:


> There is a dog in our obedience class that's a big dog. His coloring, is almost like a rottie. Mostly black, with the rusty/orange markings. Except his fur is long hair, exactly like an Irish Setter. His tail is even like an Irish, except his face _shape_ is that really square, Rottie look--(to me, some Rotties are extremely handsome, and some are extremely ugly.) This poor thing has the ugly look. He definitely is a one of a kind dog, but I can't say he is good looking. He's like what happens if Mother Nature's in a ****ty mood.


 







?

or








?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How about miniature schnauzer/pit bull? (Mini schnauzer being the mom!)
Long time ago, before Schatzi (our since passed mini schnauzer) was spayed, my parents watched a friend's intact pit bull. They never imagined that a pit (and from what I've been told, he was BIG) could breed a little dog like Schatzi. But he did, and here's the ONE puppy she had. I'm assuming his large size was the reason she was the only pup. 
She's about 15 now.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Josh's mom said:


> GSD/Corgi, looked like a GSD on teeny weeny legs


Saw this recently myself, or assume it was a mix like that. Full GSD coloring, face, ears... on short little teeny weeny legs. I wanted to get a pic but didn't want to be rude. It was ugly.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Agile, kinda like that. The hair of the first one, and the long,hairy ears of that one, but the face of the second.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

We had an Aussie x Akita mix. That could have been a very bad combination, but he was a very sweet dog. He definitely took after the Akita in looks, coat and size, just had a little more refinement due to the Aussie.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Shar-Pei mixed with Pug. I was very doubtful about the probability of the owner being correct when asserting that the dog was such a mix, until I actually saw the dog myself. There was no doubt. And, yes, the dog did look like some weird science experiment.
Sheilah


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

A older man I used to take care of had a female lab/golden cross. She looked like a black golden. And the neighbor up the road had doxies. He came out one day and found them tied. He said he yelled at them and Girl took off dragging the doxie who was on his tip toes to begin with. Wish I had seen it I'm sure it was funny. He ended up with one pup Shorty. She looked like a lab on short legs.

Momma, hey name was Girl. BC that's all he could remember









The pup I called her Shorty but he called her pup. *sorry its a phone pic*









Girl and Shorty


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Let me just say, if I came out and someone had bred their dog to mine, I would break their feet like that woman broke the author's feet in Misery. 
I saw a video on Youtube of people breeding their dachshund to a much larger dog, and he was up on a cinder block and they were holding him up so he could breed her. REALLY? Are there not enough mixes dying every day as it is?!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The strangest one I ever saw was at a picnic ... the owner of the house had a Collie/Basset Hound ... body the size and shape of a collie, length of hair, head, sable coloration (or whatever it's called on a collie), everything ... and the Basset Hound's stubby legs. The dog herded the stock (sheep or goats, cows and horses) and did an incredible job.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

No one helped that doxie breed Girl. They figured it out on there own. She would lie down and when he was tied she got up and walked around dragging him along. They did proudce pretty pups tho but shorty is the only one I had a big dog pic off.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> No one helped that doxie breed Girl. They figured it out on there own. She would lie down and when he was tied she got up and walked around dragging him along. They did proudce pretty pups tho but shorty is the only one I had a big dog pic off.


I had to go back and reread the first post a few times. I thought it said that when he yelled, the girl (doxie's owner) took off. Missed the part that Girl is the dog's name. My bad.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Funniest mix I ever saw was a Bulldog x Irish Wolfhound. Yes really. Picture a dog with the size and build of a smaller rottie, but with wolfhound hair. and a head that was decidedly bulldog-ish. 

The owner was the "breeder", it was an ooops between her Champion Bulldog bitch and her male adolescent wolfhound. She wasn't careful enough, didn't think they COULD. HA! She walked out of the room for just a minute, and the bulldog jumped up on the couch so the wolfhound could breed her. Bulldogs can be incredibly difficult, doesn't it figure she had SEVEN very healthy puppies?


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

The weirdest dog I have ever seen.....a dalmation mixed with a bassett hound.

They were so strange/ugly looking...only a mommy could love them.:laugh:

It was my neighbor's oops litter. I am still amazed that the bassett hound mother had 8 very healthy babies.



When you seen any of them....there was no mistaking they were mixed bassett hound and dalmations.

They call them bassetmatians


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

arycrest said:


> The strangest one I ever saw was at a picnic ... the owner of the house had a Collie/Basset Hound ... body the size and shape of a collie, length of hair, head, sable coloration (or whatever it's called on a collie), everything ... and the Basset Hound's stubby legs. The dog herded the stock (sheep or goats, cows and horses) and did an incredible job.


We once fostered a Basset that would herd our chickens. No joke. He would gather them up, drive them into a corner, and then just hold them there. Hilarious to watch, and downright handy at times.


----------

